# Rescues available - Texas



## wheeljack (Mar 17, 2011)

North Texas Rat Rescue has quite a few available rats who are in desperate need of forever (or even foster homes).
We are based out of the DFW area but can transport as far south as Houston and as far north as OKC.

We also have been contacted about one surrender of 24 baby rats and one surrender of 5 female double-rexes (we don't have pictures at this time), so we have a lot of rats to choose from.

www.northtexasratrescue.com


----------

